# Power Pivot clear multiple slicers quickly



## KimC2504 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a power pivot with 7 slicers. Is it possible to clear all slicers in one step instead of individually clearing each slicer?

TIA

Kim


----------



## KimC2504 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have set up a macro but still curious if there was a better way to do this


----------



## scottsen (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't think of a way in native excel.  There are options if the workbook is viewed on sharepoint.


----------



## PowerDAX (Mar 2, 2015)

There is a way to easily clear all filters including slicers but that I know of, there is not a method to only clear slicers.

Select the DATA tab and Clear from the Sort & Filter section to clear the filters (slicers are treated as filters)

or 

When the Pivot Table is selected, select the ANALYZE tab under PIVOTTABLE TOOLS menu, select the dropdown menu under Clear, and select Clear Filters.


----------



## scottsen (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks PowerDAX, new one for me!


----------

